# Photos downloaded



## pinky (Jan 7, 2010)

I decided to use the photo cloud at Amazon and it downloaded all my photos off my iphone just fine. 
I did make a album for some of them but the pictures I put in the album are still listed with all my other photos. 
Do I need to delete the photos that are still in my photos, I don't need duplicates.


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

If it's like most cloud services, albums are on top of the full mess of pictures. Think of them as pointers to the main collection of pictures.

This is how Google Photos works. Albums are not folders, they are a separate set of pointers to the main collection.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The photos remain in your screen of all photos as well as being in the albums. Not duplicates.


----------

